# Kemptville Armoury to be renamed Pte. Blake Williamson Memorial Hall



## Old Sweat (29 Jul 2016)

The council of the Municipality of North Grenville has approved changing the name of the armoury in Kemptville to the Pte. Blake Williamson Memorial Hall.

The armoury opened in 1914 and in the 1970s became the fire hall for the Kemptville Volunteer Fire Department until the department moved into a new facility in 2009. The building is now under lease to the Navy League for use by Sea Cadets.

Pte Williamson attended high school in Kemptville and upon graduation joined the Canadian Armed Forces. He was killed in action 14 October 2006 serving in Charles Company on his second tour in Afghanistan.


----------

